# Fulton downshot steam boiler



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Been working on a Fulton boiler with a gun burner. System uses a fireye flame safeguard system with UV scanner. Problem I'm having is the UV scanner picks up the spark from the ignition and opens the main fuel valve durning PTFI resulting in a dangerous condition. I've tried moving the ignition electrode and the scanners position to no avail. Anyone have experience with em? Fulton 10-E natural gas


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't move the electrodes. I have never seen a spark cause the main gas to come on.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm seeing it consistently on this unit
Brand new fireye mc120 base with a mp230 controller


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Boilers also 33 years old


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If it sees a flame too soon it should lock out. Are you certain it is wired correctly?


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> If it sees a flame too soon it should lock out. Are you certain it is wired correctly?


Yes it is wired correctly. If it recieves a signal from the UV scanner for more than 4 sec it energizes the gas valve, PTFI is locked in at 10 sec.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Have you tried extending it further back on the sight tube? Try getting a few different length of nipples to see what works best. This should make the scanner less sensitive.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Talking in passing with a buddy. He said he experienced your problem. He said he made some sort of shield near the igniter.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

The thought crossed my mind. I'm going to try extending the nipple and adding a smaller office to it for the scanner to look through


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

Check the wiring. There should be terminal for ignition transformer with pilot valve, and then another terminal for for main fuel valve. Sequence is that first ignition is energized with pilot valve. then in 10 or 15 seconds ( depending on programmer settings) if pilot flame is proven main fuel valve terminal is energized. Look for jumper between ignition terminal and main fuel valve terminal. Be ready for surprise, because there is a reason why some moron installed this jumper in the first place.


----------



## Boiler Man (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spark Pick up*

This boiler was built with a orifice on the scanner mount ( close nipple with 1/8" orifice ) this can be purchased by calling the Parts department at Fulton 315-298-7160


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Boiler Man said:


> This boiler was built with a orifice on the scanner mount ( close nipple with 1/8" orifice ) this can be purchased by calling the Parts department at Fulton 315-298-7160


 Hey Boiler man... about an intro???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Hey Boiler man... about an intro???


You must have got some this morning. :laughing:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

its funny how everyone jumps on guys wanting an intro. I dont think I ever posted one. At least Boiler Man seems he knows what hes talking about!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> its funny how everyone jumps on guys wanting an intro. I dont think I ever posted one. At least Boiler Man seems he knows what hes talking about!


It is also funny that Boundry already tried it and made mention of it in a previous post. :whistling2: I do hope Boiler Man becomes more of a presence on here. It isn't everyone either. In fact only one person mentioned it and it was done in a nice way IMO.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Boiler man works for Fulton.
Marketing dept turned up the forum question


How did you find PlumbingZone.com?
Forum requests thru marketing dept at FBW
What is your Plumbing related field/trade:
Service Tech


----------



## FultonBoiler (Nov 5, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Boiler man works for Fulton.
> Marketing dept turned up the forum question
> 
> 
> ...


This is correct; I apologize for any confusion. We are making an effort to identify and answer questions about our products on the web. This question was found and forwarded to our service department. One of our technicians took the initiative and answered the question directly.

Our presence on the forums is just one way we are trying to improve our customer service. Think of me as your direct line to Fulton... If you have questions, comments, criticisms or suggestions then we want to hear them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

FultonBoiler said:


> This is correct; I apologize for any confusion. We are making an effort to identify and answer questions about our products on the web. This question was found and forwarded to our service department. One of our technicians took the initiative and answered the question directly.
> 
> Our presence on the forums is just one way we are trying to improve our customer service. Think of me as your direct line to Fulton... If you have questions, comments, criticisms or suggestions then we want to hear them! :thumbsup:


Now thats customer service! You guys are going out of your way to find problems


----------



## FultonBoiler (Nov 5, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Now thats customer service! You guys are going out of your way to find problems


We feel it's better to find an fix the problems rather than let the problems find us.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Where were you guys 4 months ago when i was banging my head off the wall with this old fulton!

Solved it though, converted it back to a flame rod ands its been running perfect ever since. 
And i must say this boilers combustion analysis was the closest I've seen to being stoichiometric.
Ill post the readout from my analyzer.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn near perfect


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

That O2 and EA need to go up. 4 to 4-1/2% at high fire. That is getting up there on stack temps too, no? Looking good though.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Boundry said:


> Damn near perfect


We have the same analyzer


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> We have the same analyzer


I like this one, does everything i need.
Plus the pre calibrated sensors are a breeze to deal with


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> That O2 and EA need to go up. 4 to 4-1/2% at high fire. That is getting up there on stack temps too, no? Looking good though.


That is how we found it, brought the 02 and EA up, which brought the stack temp down.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> I like this one, does everything i need.
> Plus the pre calibrated sensors are a breeze to deal with


Must be Bacharach.....I can't make out the analyzer.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Its is, a PCA3
Good unit for commercial, light industrial


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Its is, a PCA3
> Good unit for commercial, light industrial


I can't remember which ones I have. I have either the old 25 or 35 for backup and one of the new ones for low NoX (primary go to).


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you talking about spark interference so that the fireeye control is seeing flame when it should not? Yes I have!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

FultonBoiler said:


> We feel it's better to find an fix the problems rather than let the problems find us.


 Thats a great response! So are you trying to say that the spark was interfering and that the gas valve was opening prematurally due to the fire eye control proving flame on electrode sparking and that by installing the nipple to sheild the UV scanner this should rectify the problem?


----------



## FultonBoiler (Nov 5, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Thats a great response! So are you trying to say that the spark was interfering and that the gas valve was opening prematurally due to the fire eye control proving flame on electrode sparking and that by installing the nipple to sheild the UV scanner this should rectify the problem?


When the orifice is removed the scanner will energize the main gas valve as soon as a spark/flame is detected. Replacing the nipple will correct this problem. With the orifice installed the scanner must detect a legitimate pilot signal (minimum of 1.25 VDC).


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Scanner had a orifice and a 3" long nipple installed, didn't matter it still saw UV and opened the main valve causing a explosion. When i removed scanner and watched down nipple you could see no spark directly, only the reflected light bouncing around the chamber. Tryed new scanner and made no difference, flame rod was the answer.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

FultonBoiler said:


> We feel it's better to find an fix the problems rather than let the problems find us.


That's so ___ing cool.

Major manufacturers get slammed here and elsewhere with zero response from anyone in the companies. I'd love to see a complaint response from Kohler and Fergusons......

Granted the number of plumbers that come here is like .00001% of the workforce, but the complaints are real.


----------

